
Philips Hue: The Smart Lightbulb Exclusively Hitting Apple Stores on Oct. 30 - antr
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2012/10/29/meet-philips-hue-the-smart-led-light-bulb-exclusively-hitting-apple-stores-on-october-30/
======
ashbrahma
Ouch - This surely can't be good for the LIFX - Kickstarter project.

------
ck2
$60 light bulbs. Well at least they have the target market right (iphone
buyers).

